# Divorce taking forever and might lose my job



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

My stbxh and his lawyer aren't responding to any of the calls or letters from my lawyer. This divorce is dragging and it's driving me crazy. 
He gets drunk alot and becomes a belligerent a-hole. He gets testy when I tell him I need re-imbursement for medical bills, car repairs etc.
And to top it off, everyone at my work is complaining about me. I got written up because I couldn't properly install the new wireless router. THAT'S NOT IN MY JOB DESCRIPTION!!!!! If something gets overlooked, it's my fault no matter what. It's like they're splitting hairs to find something I do "wrong" so they can fire me and I know soon, they will. I'm worried that tomorrow's paycheck will be my last.
I've already scouted out some other places to work and all I can do is keep my fingers crossed that I can even get a job!
Ok my rant is over


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Take the time to talk to your boss about an improvement plan given what's going on in your life. Don't use it as an excuse, use it as an opportunity to improve and recognizing your need to improve. I good boss will help you when asked. Otherwise, most bosses are programmed to just move on with firing people.

To recap, tall your boss "It appears to me that I'm in need of an improvement plan. Could you please help me develop one so that I can correct any issues and become a better employee?"


----------



## OutOfTheBlue (Nov 4, 2011)

Do you have an Occupational Health person in your company? Does anyone in your work place know of your personal circumstances? Take the advice from Craggy, open up and tell someone what is happening, you may get a surprise.

When I needed to disappear from my work for two days, I made sure my boss understood the situation - the effect of that openness, resulted in my employers offering me all the support I needed, including extra time off, if I needed it. The support shown, was enough to make me want to go to work.

A problem shared, is a problem halved.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

They know everything that's been happening to me. Maybe my situation is inconvenient for them? I don't know. 
I do everything here...and I mean EVERYTHING. I'm the only one who bothers to do grunt work...cleaning and more cleaning.

The only reason the office manager nevers gets b*tched at is because she's the golden child. And the woman who rents the attached apartment...she never gets written up because the owner depends on that rent check, and she f's up ALOT. So who does that leave? Me.

It's gone beyond trying "improve" myself. The petty crap they're yelling at me for is ridiculous. I'm starting to burn out over a job that only pays me $12 an hour and I'm lucky to get maybe 20-25 hours a week.


----------



## OutOfTheBlue (Nov 4, 2011)

Craggy456 said:


> They know everything that's been happening to me. Maybe my situation is inconvenient for them? I don't know.
> I do everything here...and I mean EVERYTHING. I'm the only one who bothers to do grunt work...cleaning and more cleaning.
> 
> The only reason the office manager nevers gets b*tched at is because she's the golden child. And the woman who rents the attached apartment...she never gets written up because the owner depends on that rent check, and she f's up ALOT. So who does that leave? Me.
> ...


Well, if that's the case, it sounds pretty bad. I would definitely go for plan B.

"I've already scouted out some other places to work and all I can do is keep my fingers crossed that I can even get a job!"


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well it happened. I got fired today


----------



## Lovebug501 (Aug 30, 2011)

From someone who has been there... it may not seem like it now, but in a few days, weeks, months, you will have found another job where you are appreciated and you will look back and be happy that you got fired and didn't stay in a job where you were treated like crap.

You may also be able to look back and see how the environment changed you. I worked in an environment that sounded much like yours... and it was the most negative environment I've ever been in. I had such negative thoughts about myself, I realized I had become a miserable person to be around. Almost 2 years later, I'm happy I got fired. The only thing I miss is the paycheck.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Be sure to file for unemployment right away. 

I've been there too. Working for idiots like that sucks, and getting fired can actually become a blessing. I was in a bad environment for 9 years.

Go to a temp agency and register as well.

Good luck, and sorry!


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

If the owner of the clinic would pay unemployment that'd be great, but he does'nt. Not for any of the other employees he's fired because the last office manager robbed him of almost $80k and he hasn't paid himself in almost 2 years. This royaly sucks, I've never been fired from a job in my life.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry this has all happened. Unfortunately most of us have been in your shoes at some point. It's usually for the best--there's usually something better waiting for us. Hopefully that "something better" will soon be there for you.

How many employees does your former boss have? Some states mandate paying unemployment and workman's compensation. If your state is one of these, you need to turn him in.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Craggy456 said:


> If the owner of the clinic would pay unemployment that'd be great, but he does'nt. Not for any of the other employees he's fired because the last office manager robbed him of almost $80k and he hasn't paid himself in almost 2 years. This royaly sucks, I've never been fired from a job in my life.


What state does an employer get to say whether or not he pays unemployment taxes?


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I was wondering that myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

chapparal said:


> What state does an employer get to say whether or not he pays unemployment taxes?


That's optional? Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

if he isn't paying into your unemployment acct, i sure would be checking into if he has paid into your other accts, social security etc...had a boss once pull that stunt.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

I live in oregon. He has always been given the option to pay or not pay unemployment and never has


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Check with your local labor board on this issue. Something's not right.


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd talk to your divorce lawyer, ASAP, to make sure (s)he knows what's going on. (S)he may also have some legal advice or a referral to an employment lawyer who can help. I'm no lawyer, but I would think that any system that allows an employer to opt-out would have some other mechanism to make them accountable for payments owed to fired employees. Otherwise, why wouldn't EVERY employer opt out?


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Contact this authority in Oregon and ask questions:

State of Oregon: Unemployment Insurance Tax


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks HerToo I will definately check it out. My lawyer knows everything and she's petitioning for a court date to have him (my stbhx) give me interim (sp) support. I did apply for unemplyment online today and kind of don't know where to go from here but I do have help from friends who have had unemployment before. I just have to sit and wait for the time being


----------

